# Stihl Chain Bars ........What is the difference ?



## Coolcronan (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello everyone ,
I have a Stihl MS 280 C which came fitted with a Stihl 3003-000-6813 Bar.
I also have a Stihl 3005-000-4713 Bar. Both are 40 cm bars.

As I have the -4713 bar is it possible to fit and use in in place of the 6816 or what exactly are the differences between both bars ?

Thank you.


----------



## kimosawboy (Sep 18, 2016)

Are you sure the number is 3003-000-6813 and not 3003-008-6813 ???
If so then they are the same bar


----------



## wombler (Sep 18, 2016)

Barrett's says the part number is 3003-000-6813 (alias of 3003 008 6613). Meanwhile, it looks, from the Barrett's pages (the '6613 vs the '4713) that they're different bars. Same basic specs (DL67, 16", .325 sprocket nose, .063), but the after-market model numbers are different, and they're replacements for different saws. Also, my understanding is that the first four digits identify the bar mount style on the saw, and the 3003 is a different mount to the 3005. This is a picture of the 3005 mount, I believe. So they're definitely not the same mount, and "what exactly are the differences between both bars" should be fairly visually obvious...

As to whether you *could* put a 3005 bar on a 3003 mount saw, that's a big "nope". The oiler on the 3005 feeds through the tensioner hole, instead of the separate hole on the side of the 3003. Putting a 3005 bar on a 3003 saw would be a great way to burn up a bar and chain.


----------



## kimosawboy (Sep 18, 2016)

Oops my bad on the bar mount numbers, Stihl and there three different bar mounts..
See here
https://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent.../STIHL-Saw-Chain-Selection-Identification.pdf


----------



## sawfun (Sep 20, 2016)

The 3003 prefix is correct for a 280 which had larger 12mm bar studs where the 3005 is for smaller saws like ms250's and under (except an 024/240).


----------



## fearofpavement (Sep 21, 2016)

On the Stihl bar mounts, the 3005, 3003, and 3002 are very different from each other. The only two mounts which have some cross application are the 3002 and 3001. Both of those fit the largest series of Stihl's saws. The 3001 fits saws like the Stihl 070, Contra and Stihl 090. The 3002 fits the 088 and MS880. They can be modified to work on either and most aftermarket bars are double drilled to fit as either 3002 or 3001.
In most cases the middle three numbers of a Stihl bar show the country of manufacture. The first four numbers are the basic mount style and the last four numbers are the specifics of that bar. Any bar that starts with 3003 will fit on your saw but it may not be the bar you want. The last four digits indicates things such as gauge, pitch, length, with or without sprocket nose and so forth. Remember with chainsaws that the sprocket, chain and bar all need to be friends.


----------



## Coolcronan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks' everyone for all your help .


----------



## Coolcronan (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi everyone , I need to replace the wooden handle on an old axe head. 

I need to find a curved pattern handle that is 900 mm / 36" long 
They problem is the eye socket . 
I need to find a 60 mm long eye that is as close as possible to 32 mm wide. 
The best I can find is around 21 mm wide . 

Can anyone suggest where I might get a 900 mm x 60 mm x 32 mm curved handle. 

Many Thanks.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 2, 2019)

Coolcronan said:


> Hi everyone , I need to replace the wooden handle on an old axe head.
> 
> I need to find a curved pattern handle that is 900 mm / 36" long
> They problem is the eye socket .
> ...


Try the ax thread.


----------

